# [SOLVED] MSN Disconnect problems--Connection Keeper



## grandpaw7 (Aug 19, 2000)

MSN periodically gives me a message that I will be disconnect it so many seconds unless I hit the Stay Online button. That would not be so bad if I could always see the window when it pops up. Some it is sometimes hidden behine other windows and I am not aware of it until I find I am disconnected. I installed Connection Keeper and used its program to eliminate such pop up windows but that hasn't worked. ANY SUGGESTIONS AS TO HOW I MIGHT ELIMINATE THE POP UP OR AT LEAST MAKE SURE IT POPS UP ON TOP OF OTHER WINDOWS?

Also, when I go to Tool>Internet Options>Connections>MSN Internet Access Settings in order to then go to Advanced in Dial-Up Settings, I see that Advanced is grayed out. WHY IS THAT?

Thanks, grandpaw


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Try going into properties, configure, connection and make sure the "disconnect if idle" box is not checked.


----------



## grandpaw7 (Aug 19, 2000)

AcaCandy, are you saying to right click Internet Explorer, click on Properties, and then Config, and then Connection? When I go to that Properties, I don't find a Config option. What to do? grandpaw


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Sorry, grandpaw, I should have been more clear....

In the area where you said you were looking at in your first posting, right above the advanced tab, there is properties.....then follow the rest......


----------



## grandpaw7 (Aug 19, 2000)

AcaCandy, I just went there and saw that the idle box is unchecked. Any more suggestions? Thanks, grandpaw


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

What version of MSN are you running?


----------



## grandpaw7 (Aug 19, 2000)

AcaCandy, as above stated, 5.4.700. grandpaw


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Ok, I'm still running an earlier version......I am trying to refuse the latest changes.....

Why don't you give them a call and see if there is some way to change the settings thru the MSN program itself......


----------



## grandpaw7 (Aug 19, 2000)

AcaCandy, I've contacted MSN through its online support. MSN has had me do a couple of things and I'll see if that helps.

In case you or someone else is interested, MSN referred me to an MSN support site at www.webhelp.com/msntech/qt/con.html#lim [and change Try To Connect to 1 time] and also html#ina at the same site [and disable the idle feature, which I disabled a long time ago] and follow instructions there. I don't expect MSN has helped me since the Try To Connect fix states it applies to a repeated sign on box that disconnnects youand then asks you to reconnect, and I don't have that problem. But I'll see what happens now.

BTW (I've been wanting to use that abbreviation), my "as stated above" referred to the subject caption on my last post, where I also stated the version; but I see that that caption doesn't show up anyhow. But I was not thinking that I had previously given you the version.

Thank you, AcaCandy, and don't go away. grandpaw


----------



## grandpaw7 (Aug 19, 2000)

Oops, I intended to ask you, AcaCandy, if you thought it might be a good idea for me to revert back to an earlier version of MSN, since you inidcate that you don't want the newer version, and, if so, if you know how I can do that. grandpaw


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I'm not sure if that is possible.....some things are changed beyond where they should have allowed it to go.....

But that's another thing you can ask them......I'm back in Mexico now, so I can't see my setup (as they have no access from here).....


----------



## grandpaw7 (Aug 19, 2000)

Just for the record, after talking online to three different MSN support people, I was told to remove MSN 5.5 and instead install 5.2, though the site she referred me to provided a download to 5.1. I did the download and did not find any inprovement in the disconnect problem. But after the download, I found that I was being connected through the MSN dialup connection. I have now made the dialup connection I myself created the default connection. As of a couple of days later, I haven't had any disconnects, either with or without the prior warning message I would sometimes get. (I was told by someone that when he "talked" online to MSN Support about the same problem he was told to upgrade to MSN 6.0.)

grandpaw


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Great, grandpaw, sounds like at least you got your problem solved....thanks for letting us know.....

BTW, you couldn't pay me enough to upgrade to their version 6!


----------



## grandpaw7 (Aug 19, 2000)

AcaCandy, well, actually I just changed to what I felt was the more appropriate forum. But you gave me what I was looking for, your opinion about IE 6.0 Thanks, grandpaw


----------



## grandpaw7 (Aug 19, 2000)

Oops. AcaCandy, this morning I posted a thread in Windows 98 asking for opinions about upgrading from IE 5.5 to 6.0. I then switched the thread from Windows 98 to Internet. And I thought you post was about that when I did my reply. Well, in fact, your post about your opinion of 6.0 was what I was looking for in this most recent thread. Thanks again, grandpaw


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I didn't see your thread regarding IE 6.....I did upgrade to it and have been running it over a month without incident.....so far, so good.....


----------



## grandpaw7 (Aug 19, 2000)

Thanks, again, Acapulco Candy. It was suggested to me that I should give version 6 time for a shake down cruise, so I'll do that since 5.1 has been treating me pretty well. grandpaw


----------



## grandpaw7 (Aug 19, 2000)

SOLVED. Thanks, AcaCandy, for your patient help. grandpaw


----------



## aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa (Aug 25, 2008)

if u have any applications which use anything to do with p2p. such as limewire bearshare or anything as such. try exiting the appliication bcos i did this out of curiosity n my msn stoppd disconnecting. i think it has somthing to do with the p2p security options.... maybe i dont knw wat im talking about.. but still it workd for me....

another thing might be the firewall in the router... it might b bloking the connection wen msn uses it.. but i doubt it because it only happens sumtimes....

hope it helps


----------

